
	Ask HN: Who Is Hiring Remote Workers? (February 2011 Edition) - meadhikari
Similar to the "Who is Hiring" thread but, please remote positions only.
======
adrianscott
CoderBuddy welcomes remote workers.

Our goal is to revolutionize software development. Our founder is a pioneer of
social networking and founding investor in Napster. Our angel investors
include Internet entrepreneurs who have sold their startups to Google (pre-
IPO), Microsoft, Yahoo, Fox, etc.

Technologies we use include Python, Google App Engine, Django, AJAX. Math
ability is a plus. We're looking for developers, and also help with
analytically oriented usability/design.

Existing team is based in Panama, and we're mainly looking at recruiting in
Latin America and possibly India.

<http://www.coderbuddy.com/>

~~~
raghava
Are folks with other technical backgrounds (say C/UNIX, but interested and
motivated to learn) welcome?

~~~
adrianscott
Thanks for asking.

Folks with other technical backgrounds are welcome. The bar is a bit higher =
we are more selective on that. Really we are looking for some web application
experience, otherwise the learning curve is a bit too long, generally. [ We
have more flexibility on that for in-country-Panama members. ]

So if you don't have Python, but you have Java/Ruby/PHP/Web, that sounds
interesting. I would recommend someone with mainly C/Unix start building some
websites and webapps of their own w/ something like Python and App Engine
(little plug: request an invite to our beta for one way to get started with
that). In this day and age, if you really want to be in a startup-oriented
environment, it should be difficult for you to not be creating some web apps
with these tech's on your own etc.

Later on we may have more flexiblity when our team is larger.

~~~
adrianscott
FYI, at this time we are primarily focused on adding team members from Latin
America (for time zone, budget and other considerations).

We have brought on board some great back-end developers, and as I write this,
mainly would be interested in adding a front-end developer (Ajax/Python) and a
designer (who can go from design to html/css/images, and ideally has some
analytical orientation towards a/b testing etc)

Thank you to all who have written to us! We appreciate your time.

------
spudlyo
Blue Gecko - Seattle, WA (remote from anywhere)

<http://www.bluegecko.net>

Blue Gecko is a remote DBA services company. We're looking for intermediate to
expert MySQL or PostgreSQL DBAs. Although our headquarters is in Seattle, many
of our DBAs work at home full time, and our corporate culture is configured to
accommodate remote workers. Since we operate 24/7 we need folks in every
timezone.

Drop me a line if you're interested, my email address is in my profile.

~~~
BerislavLopac
Do you have any interest in Oracle DBAs?

------
cvinson
Bandzoogle is looking for a remote Ruby on Rails developer.

We build tools that help musicians succeed. Bandzoogle launched in 2003 with
the idea that if we can help bands make money, they would sign up. It worked,
and we've been profitable and growing every month since.

We just re-wrote our app in Ruby (from terrible, terrible Coldfusion) using
today's best practices, and have some big plans for new features.

Aside from working on fun projects for musicians, we offer great pay + profit
sharing bonuses, reimbursement of home office expenses and education materials
(including conferences), and fun yearly meetups. Next one is in Montreal for
the Jazz festival.

Interested? Full job post is here: <http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/8006>

------
dctanner
Remote from US timezone.

Pusher - <http://pusherapp.com/>

We're doing awesome stuff with Websockets to provide realtime browser push as
a service. People with ace Ruby skills and a keen interest in realtime
messaging should drop us a line (jobs@)

Panda - <http://www.pandastream.com/>

Cloud video encoding service. Checkout
[http://jobs.github.com/positions/64dc8f0c-23e1-11e0-97e7-85d...](http://jobs.github.com/positions/64dc8f0c-23e1-11e0-97e7-85d62e2c96a2)
for more info.

Contact me if you have any questions or are interested:
damien@pusherapp.com/pandastream.com

------
sebilasse
I'm hiring a mid to senior Level Ruby on Rails developers.

We're a bootstrapped company in the finance/investing sector. It's a leading
information platform for a niche area (no algo-trading or real-time stuff).

Duties: \- Move to Rails 3. \- Refactoring \- End-user facing features and
internal Admin features

3-5 days a week.

Write me a mail to el0w0uy@tempalias.com for more details.

------
lefstathiou
Me.

Looking for free lance web developer to help extend an iPhone based social
network to the web. We utilize MySQL and a lot of PHP (so you need to be
familiar with both). App is called Groupie. We wont port all of the features,
just the group management and posting (etc). Will provide majority of the
artwork, just need you to piece it together and do the programming. We
understand full well that you dont get quality unless you pay for it and are
willing to pay for it. Will ask for examples of previous work and references
so please have them handy.

Leo leo@groupie.mobi 617-488-9920

------
sconklin
<http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/>

Many of these openings are remote

------
fortes
Treesaver is looking for some HTML/CSS designer/developer types. We need some
help creating and implementing designs using the Treesaver.js framework we've
developed. No JavaScript skills are required, although they're always nice to
have. You can see some examples here: <http://treesaver.net/portfolio/> (as
you can see, it's still early days -- we can do far better than what's there).
[ If you're looking for more info, you can watch my video with Scoble:
[http://scobleizer.com/2010/12/15/treesaver-shows-
html5-can-h...](http://scobleizer.com/2010/12/15/treesaver-shows-html5-can-
hold-its-own-against-flipboard-style-design/) ]

Location is unimportant, but we are looking for someone who is fairly self-
directed and can do both design and implementation. If you're only good at
implementation, get in touch anyway since we might still have something for
you to do once in a while.

If interested, drop me a line at filipe <at> treesaver |dot| net -- please
include a link to a portfolio (or work samples) as well as your rates.

------
thinkcomp
Think is hiring iPhone, Android and BlackBerry developers to help improve the
existing suite of FaceCash (<http://www.facecash.com>) mobile wallet apps.

<http://www.thinkcomputer.com/corporate/jobs/index.html> is the best way to
apply.

~~~
biafra
"Think employees don't do drugs."

What does that mean?

\- Recurring drug tests?

\- While working or in their spare time?

\- No Alkohol, no nicotine, no sugar?

~~~
sdrinf
Can't speak for grandparent, but usually this is code for "we had drug
problems in the past, _do not want again_."

See, being tolerant towards psyche-affecting material is only cool up until
the party, where irreversible data/PR/marketing loss commences, reversing the
hard work of multiple month.

TL;DR: _know your limits_

------
20after4
As usual, deviantart.com:

<http://deviantart.theresumator.com/apply>

------
kris_schlesser
OOWOM - San Diego, CA (Remote Opportunity)

Seeking a Lead Programmer who is an expert with RoR, HTML, CSS, Javascript.
Generous salary + equity. Opportunity to be a founder if you're the right fit.

Imagine having your own personal R2D2 that lives on your phone and helps you
make life’s little decisions, like picking a restaurant, selecting a wine,
deciding when/where to surf, where to find fun nightlife, etc. You trust it to
always be looking out for your best interests. That’s basically what we’re
building. We've been developing our technology and user experience for over
three years and the response from our initial beta release has been
overwhelmingly positive. Everybody loves what we've built and they want more.

<http://oowom.com/jobs.html>

------
csaavedra
Igalia is hiring as well, at the moment looking people with a strong knoweldge
of webkit and related:

"We are extremely flexible in both location (ask me about my last 9 months
travelling around the world) and how you distribute your working hours, so we
should be able to accommodate pretty much anyone that is both human and living
on planet Earth."

[http://blogs.gnome.org/xan/2010/12/30/igalias-webkit-team-
is...](http://blogs.gnome.org/xan/2010/12/30/igalias-webkit-team-is-
expanding/)

There are other remote positions open as well, if you are smart enough,
perhaps you can find them. :-)

------
krallja
Cheezburger Network is looking for web devs, product managers, C# devs, etc.
Most technical employees are remote.

<http://jobs.cheezburger.com/>

~~~
kondro
Hey, are you flexible when it comes to experience, or is it a Hard Limit(TM)?

'Cause I'm a pretty good problem-solver and rapid learner, but I've not been
around as long as you're looking for, WRT years developing ASP.Net. I'd still
love to apply if you'd consider it?

~~~
krallja
I can only speak for the developer position: we're pretty flexible on
experience. Reading HN wins you one point in my book. :)

~~~
sharjeel
The design of the site needs a revamp. Here it is:
<http://lolinator.com/lol/jobs.cheezburger.com/>

------
datac
Freelance SilverLight Developer

We are development company based out of Seattle, currently looking for a
freelance Silverlight developer to work with one of our clients on an exciting
2-3 weeks RIA project.

This is a remote position so you are free to work from where ever you are. US
and Canada only.

If you are interested, please forward your resume and/or portfolio to
freetechzone@gmail.com and we can talk further.

------
gommm
I'm looking for a CSS/HTML designer. Must be willing to learn how to use tools
like Staticmatic, Sass and Compass so as to generate clean semantic css and
html while using a CSS framework.

I'm also looking for a good graphic designer (even better if he can also do
the above)...

My email is in my profile

------
remotejob99
We are well funded, revenue generating startup in silicon valley & are looking
for a good IE toolbar engineer. Please reply to this comment and have your
email on your profile.

------
GavinB
We need a flash game developer--someone who can take an idea like "parachuting
onto an island" or "cracking a safe" and work with us to turn it into a clever
game.

gbrown at scholastic dot com

------
adellecharles
Carbon is hiring a remote front-end web developer.
<http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/7990>

------
kentf
Ewakened is always looking for Flexible Rails developers to work remotely.

<http://ewakened.com/apply>

------
hundredwatt
I am looking for some PHP developers to work on an app in CodeIgniter and a
couple e-commerce stores.

Also, I am looking for a part-time SEO consultant to run a lead generation
website and advise a few other projects. Ongoing working, but probably only
5-10 hours per week.

Contact me via email (<hn username> at gmail) if interested. For PHP
developers, please send along some example code.

------
mgarfias
Anyone looking for devops/sysadmins? I need a new gig real soon, and do to
various life circumstances need to be remote.

------
chrishaum
Zesty LLC

<http://www.zestymarkets.com>

We're building a network of niche marketplaces, using Django, MongoDB and a
lot of love.

We're looking for frontend designers/developers and backend developers. Please
email me directly if you are interested.

chris@zestymarkets.com

------
pprasad
Grow VC (remote from anywhere). Some areas where we are currently looking for
new resources:

\- PHP developers

\- writers to write catchy blog posts

\- infographics for marketing

\- Designers

\- UI and UX professionals

\- video/animation professionals

Apply at: <http://www.growvc.com/blog/about-2/join-us/>

------
pprasad
Grow VC is hiring for following positions (remote workers):

\- PHP developers with experience in Symfony framework

\- UI and UX professionals

\- video/animation rock stars

Apply at: <http://www.growvc.com/blog/2011/01/08/about-2/join-us/>

------
ohadpr
3D3R Software Studio (www.3d3r.com) is hiring JavaScript and iOS ninjas all
over the world

~~~
DjDarkman
Where can I find the requirements and the apply form/page/address?

------
roder
Basho

<http://basho.com>

Engineers Sales/Marketing

~~~
realitygrill
do you have contact info?

------
shennyg
I'm looking for some part time LAMP developers who are well versed in github.
See my profile for my contact info.

------
ThomPete
No one looking for designers?

~~~
JoachimSchipper
Not at HN, apparently...

